# liste d'ignorés



## doinel

Bonjour,

Ma question concerne directement le forum mais  je ne sais où la poser. Depuis peu l'interface du forum apparait dans la langue de chacun. En vérifiant mon tableau d'utilisateur je vois une rubrique traduite par liste d'ignorés. De quoi s"agit-il? Est-ce la liste des membres dont on ne souhaite pas recevoir des PM? Quel est le terme anglais qui apparait sur l'interface des anglophones?  Ignore list ? 

Merci beaucoup,
doinel

EDIT: On vient de me confirmer qu'il s'agit de Ignore list.

*Note des modérateurs* : Ce fil porte sur la fonctionnalité qui existe sur nos forums ; voir également Ignoring "bad" foreros.  Une discussion sur la traduction française a été déplacée vers un nouveau fil.


----------



## Charlie Parker

It is "ignore list." You can set the default language. It's right at the bottom. It's just called WR default style. I set mine to français because I wanted to learn the vocabulary in French. I need the practice. I wonder if other forums use this term. In any case, please don't put me on it.
Edit: I just googled "ignore list." It seems to be pretty commonly used.


----------



## bondia

Ignore list s'agit des membres dont on ne veux pas faire aucun cas. 

[...]


----------



## swift

[...] En tout cas, une personne ne peut pas savoir qu'elle est sur ta liste d'indésirables à moins que tu ne le lui dises.  Honnêtement, on a pratiquement tous repéré un membre qui nous insupporte , et si le forum nous accorde le moyen de faire l'impasse sur leurs _posts_, pourquoi pas l'utiliser ? 

Et bravo bondia !


----------



## LivingTree

A very large discussion forum site I am familiar with offers the "ignore" function. (I find it ridiculous: how can one contribute to a discussion without knowing everything that has been said in it, regardless of by whom? ... but I stray from my sheep.) 

When a poster is on one's "ignore list", any thread started by them is a "hidden thread".

[...]


----------



## merquiades

Hi. When you add someone to your ignore list you no longer see his messages and he cannot send you private messages.  Great.  However I realized that this "ignored" person can still see my threads/posts anyway and comment on them.  Is it possible to block him from seeing them?  I think not but just in case I'm asking anyway.  Thanks again.


----------



## jann

merquiades said:


> However I realized that this "ignored" person can still see my threads/posts anyway and comment on them.  Is it possible to block him from seeing them?


No, it isn't.  

If you find another member annoying, it's best to just avoid that person.  But if you have an unpleasant dynamic going on with another member and you think that person is actively seeking out your threads and participating in them with the intent of causing problems, then please contact the moderators of the forum where this is occurring.


----------



## Mauricet

My _ignore list_ is empty. I can understand why one would prefer not to see *threads* initiated by PITAs ("pain in the ass", excuse my French), but I just don't understand why one should chose not to see some *posts* in a thread, at the risk of not understanding the discussion.

What, to me, seems meaningful (when necessary) is to prevent harassment by blocking private messages. This seems quite reasonable. But the all-purpose _ignore list_ we have now (thanks to vBulletin, I guess) doesn't make much sense as it is.


----------



## jann

Certainly the ability to block unwanted PMs is a reasonable and useful feature.  As for the effect of the ignore list on thread display, it may not be quite as confusing as you think.

If you have a person on your ignore list and you open a thread in which s/he has participated, his or her posts look like soft-deleted messages.  You see the following text, with clickable links to visit your ignore list, view the individual post, or remove the person from your ignore list.


> This message is hidden because [Username] is on your ignore list.
> View Post
> Remove user from ignore list.


If you click "View Post," that message will be displayed normally within the sequence of the thread.  This way, you can choose to see the person's contribution if you feel it will help you to understand the discussion.  Of course, if subsequent replies have quoted that person's post, you will see the quoted text regardless.

The ignore list does not affect the display of a forum homepage: if an ignored member opens a new thread, that thread will be listed on page 1 as usual.  If you click on the thread title without noticing the member's name underneath, you will be reminded by the display of the thread itself (with the "ignore list" message hiding the first post) that this is a member you were trying to avoid... and it is of course up to you whether or not you continue reading.

While I don't use the ignore list myself, I think I understand why vBulletin configured it to block posts as well as PMs.  Two reasons come immediately to mind, and in these cases I can see how the benefit of hiding posts from an ignored member would outweigh any discontinuity that resulted when reading public threads:

Members who are upset by harassing PMs often don't want to see their persecutor's contributions at all; it can be unpleasant to stumble across the harasser's seemingly ordinary public face. 
For members who use the ignore list to repress an urge to reply harshly in public to individuals they find irritating, the additional deliberate step of deciding to view a hidden message (and the sense of control associated with the choice to hide or view the post) helps them to avoid posting an inappropriate/unpleasant reply to whatever it is that grates on their nerves. 
 A number of members explained how they have used the ignore list and why in the rather extensive Ignoring "bad" foreros thread referenced in the mod note of post #1 above.


----------



## merquiades

jann said:


> No, there isn't.
> 
> If you find another member annoying, it's best to just avoid that person.  But if you have an unpleasant dynamic going on with another member and you think that person is actively seeking out your threads and participating in them with the intent of causing problems, then please contact the moderators of the forum where this is occurring.



The ignore list is good enough.  A forero has irritated me in the past by responding systematically to my posts probably with the intent of causing a reaction, but now that I don't see those posts it doesn't matter.
Thank you!


----------



## Mauricet

Merci pour ces précisions, jann. Je comprends et ça me semble très bien comme système, après tout (même si ça reste virtuel pour moi, comme _ignorant_ au moins ...)


----------

